# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Các sản phẩm gia công CNC >  Tìm nơi gia công tiện CNC chi tiết sản phẩm

## Lenamhai

Mình đang cần gia cong vài chi tiết máy, Yêu cầu gia công trên máy tiện CNC - chất liệu POM taiwan- đường kính 30mm x 30, 25x20mm, số lương trên 500-1000 cái
Ai có khả năng gia công vui lòng liên hệ 090 ba 942 sáu 89

----------


## thehiena2

> Mình đang cần gia cong vài chi tiết máy, Yêu cầu gia công trên máy tiện CNC - chất liệu POM taiwan- đường kính 30mm x 30, 25x20mm, số lương trên 500-1000 cái
> Ai có khả năng gia công vui lòng liên hệ 090 ba 942 sáu 89


Nếu bác ở Đà Nẵng cần số lượng thì qua em.

----------


## Ga con

> Mình đang cần gia cong vài chi tiết máy, Yêu cầu gia công trên máy tiện CNC - chất liệu POM taiwan- đường kính 30mm x 30, 25x20mm, số lương trên 500-1000 cái
> Ai có khả năng gia công vui lòng liên hệ 090 ba 942 sáu 89


Bác liên hệ anh em nhé. Anh Út: 0908286507. Xưởng anh em ở trong KCN Tân Bình.
Anh nói Phúc giới thiệu nhé  :Wink: , có khi được ưu tiên.
Thanks.

----------


## Lenamhai

Cảm ơn phúc nha,

----------


## rakonheli.vn

bạn còn cần gia công không?có thể ghé qua bên mình để xem. :Smile: 

CÔNG TY TNHH RAKON HELI
23 Đường 1B , KP4, P. Bình Hưng Hoà B, Quận Bình Tân, Tp.Hồ Chí Minh

Tel: +84 8 6272-1597
Email: sales@rakonheli.vn
Website: www.rakonheli.vn

Tư vấn về sản phẩm xin liên hệ:
098-809-6647
Email: rakonheli@gmail.com

----------


## long76nd

bạn còn cần gia công sp này không? nếu ở hà nội lh mình : long76nd@gmail.com hoặc 0948513559
mình có máy chuyên chạy loại này

----------


## Trung100

Em cung đang muốn gia công chi tiết nhôm  :Frown:

----------


## trancanhluong

Này = nhựa hay nhôm thế ạ ?

----------


## TNK

> Em cung đang muốn gia công chi tiết nhôm


bạn cần gia công chi tiết nhôm lh mình nhé: 0966041065 hoặc 
 mình ở hà nôi , chuyên làm Jig nhôm nhựa

----------


## QTCO

> Em cung đang muốn gia công chi tiết nhôm


Q12 thì cứ ới tớ.
Thế mạnh là là gia công nhôm, nhựa,.v.v
phone:0932709253.
^_

----------


## letruongho

> Mình đang cần gia cong vài chi tiết máy, Yêu cầu gia công trên máy tiện CNC - chất liệu POM taiwan- đường kính 30mm x 30, 25x20mm, số lương trên 500-1000 cái
> Ai có khả năng gia công vui lòng liên hệ 090 ba 942 sáu 89


liên hệ mình A Hồ 0909-672-909 tại thủ đức tphcm

----------


## DuyManhBk

> liên hệ mình A Hồ 0909-672-909 tại thủ đức tphcm


Ngta rao từ tháng 4 năm 2015 anh Hồ ạ.

----------


## Ng Quy

> Q12 thì cứ ới tớ.
> Thế mạnh là là gia công nhôm, nhựa,.v.v
> phone:0932709253.
> ^_


inbox cái face trao đổi 1 tí đi bạn.

----------


## Thangloi12

Với hiện có 3 máy cắt khắc laser và máy phay thì bên mình nhận gia công số lượng lớn nếu bạn nào cần thì cứ liên hệ nhé, sdt là 0977396420,bên mình ở trường Đại Học Bách Khoa Hà Nội bạn đến trong tuần là được nhé

----------

